# Band logo



## hl8135 (Jul 19, 2016)

Anyone who makes logos?


----------



## GodOfChugs (Jul 30, 2016)

I know a guy who's really good at death metal type stuff


----------



## Blytheryn (Jul 30, 2016)

Mark Riddick?


----------



## Kairi (Aug 7, 2017)

If it`s actual write pm


----------



## odibrom (Aug 8, 2017)

I can also do band logos, ring me a bell if interested...


----------

